# Camaras CCTV Amperaje



## comburinda (Abr 28, 2012)

Hola al Foro: vengo a hacerles una consulta, estoy instalando un sistema de seguridad con 2 cámaras CCTV y 2 PTZ, mi problema esta en que las cámaras están a 70 mts si conecto una fuente de poder de 12 vts y 1 amp a los 70 metros realmente la PTZ se la pasa inicializando y no se ve pero si se la conecto a 1 mts todo funciona bien, estoy ocupando cable UTP 5e ya probé con otra fuente de 2 amps y otra de 4.1 amps y no me funciona. cual seria su consejo.


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2012)

Comburinda


comburinda dijo:


> ..... mi problema esta en que las cámaras están a 70 mts si conecto una fuente de poder de 12 vts y 1 amp a los 70 metros realmente la PTZ se la pasa inicializando y no se ve pero si se la conecto a 1 mts todo funciona bien, estoy .....


No se te ocurrio medir que tensión que teines en el extremo de la cámara después de los 70 metros de cable con la cámara conectada???. Te sorprenderas y habrías obtenido la solución a tu problema.





comburinda dijo:


> ..... estoy ocupando cable UTP 5e ya probé con otra fuente de 2 amps y otra de 4.1 amps y no me funciona. cual seria su consejo.


Por más que coloques fuentes que sean capaces de entregar mayor corriente, tu problema es basicamente de caida de tensión en el cable de alimentación (usas UTP 5e).

Como consejos hay varios, alguno más sencillo que otro y alguno con mayor riesgo para las cámaras. Pero trata de realizar la medición que comente previamente, para asi darte una mejor opinión. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (Abr 28, 2012)

Gracias Juanka voy a medir la tensión y estaré postrando resultados para saber tus consejos.  MIL GRACIAS.



Hola JuanKa ya medí la tensión y con todo conectado me da 5.5 volts y de repente sube a 7.1 volts. y vuelve a bajar a 5.5 volts.  espero tu consejo.  Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2012)

Cuantos cablecitos del UTP estás usando para mandr alimentación ?


----------



## comburinda (Abr 28, 2012)

solo un par de calibre 24 por especificaciones el UTP tiene una resistencia de 9.38 ohms  y las dos cámaras ocupan 12 volts y 1.05 ampers juntas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2012)

Poné en paralelo los mas posibles !


----------



## comburinda (Abr 28, 2012)

El problema es que estoy ocupando los 4  pares 1.- par para video de la PTZ 2.- para movimiento de la PTZ 3.- alimentación de la PTZ y una Bullet y el ultimo 4.- video de otra cámara la Bullet.  Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2012)

Vas a tener que alimentar aparte parece.

Salvo que como las masas son las  mismas las compartas y entonces puedas utilizar un par y un conductor , o sea en total 3 para +B

Salñudos !


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Y no va a poder usar mas cables, el UTP solo tiene 4 pares (8 cables) y colocar 3 en los +12 y uno en la masa seguira siendo problematico por que por otra parte la masa de la alimentación metera ruidos en la masa de la señal.


El problema en si es la gran corriente que absorben esas cámaras. Para mi la solución pasa por armar dos reguladores con salida a 12V y colocarlos donde están las cámaras y que la fuente distante a 70 metros entregue unos 24 V.

Esos reguladores serie sencillos no podran ser LM7805 por que apenas se banca 1 A, pero podrían ser realizados con transistores, zener y resistencia; además deberian ser colocados en una pequeña caja dependiendo si las cámaras estan a la intemperie.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola JuanKa
haber si te entendí, tendría que armar dos fuentes de 12 V que me den 24 V y colocarlas en una caja (porque si están al intemperie) a 70 mts del DVR en donde están las camaras???

Antes de mi siguiente pregunta será esto lo correcto? GRACIAS


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2012)

Comburinda

Veamos si expreso mejor la idea ahora; dado que los 70 metros de cable tienen unos 9 Ω de resistencia y la corriente que consumen las cámaras es de aproximadamente 1 A, esa corriente provoca una caida de tensión de cerca de 9 V en el cable. Si los valores que has medido en algún momento difieren de estos teóricos es debido a las variacianos de corriente que poseen las cámaras en el momento de inicializarse y no vale la pena preocuparse por el detalle exacto.

La idea que intente expresar y que nos independiza de esas variaciones que pueden existir es la siguiente:

1- Colocar una fuente de unos 24 V donde llegan los cables para poder ver las imágenes junto al DVR.
2- En cada cámara colocar un regulador de 24 V (ó lo que llegue después de la caída en el cable) a 12 V que necesita cada cámara.



Esa es la idea, y tiene puntos a considerar:

a- Si ambas cámaras están juntas es suficiente con un solo regulador de 24 a 12 V.
b- Si las cámaras están a la intemperie dicho regulador debería estar dentro de una caja estanca.

Puede haber alguna consideración más que se me escape, pero dime si te ha quedado clara la idea.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola JuanKa:
es así como me lo indicas ??
y comò haria los reguladores. ???
y la fuente de 24 v podría ser de 1 amp.
Gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2012)

Comburinda

Para darte respuestas adecuadas necesito confirmes con exactitud:
a-) Ambas cámaras son iguales. (Si - *No*)
b-) Tensión de alimentación correcta de cada cámara. (12 - otra[cual])
c-) Corriente que consume cada cámara sobre la tensión correcta. ( x A)
d-) Colocaras un regulador por cámara ó uno solo que alimente ambas cámaras. (1 - *2*)

Algunas preguntas las responde el esquema. Si bien has dado algunos valores en post anteriores, para diseñarte el regulador necesito tener la certeza de cuales son los correctos.


Al tener confirmados estos datos te podre confirmar si la fuente de 24V 1A te sirve y además el correspondiente circuito del/los regulador/es.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## capitanp (Abr 30, 2012)

J2C 


Ahora ya estamos jugando con un cable de 0.2 mm² (24 AWG) por el cual ya 1A es demasiado, solucion colocar la fuente donde esta la camara o pasar otro par de cables de mayor seccion.


----------



## comburinda (Abr 30, 2012)

Ok vamos por partes:
1.- camara PTZ de 12 V y 700 ma
2.- camara Bullet de 12 V y 350 ma.
El cable UTP va por un tubo Conduit pared delgada de 3/4, si podría pasar otro par de un calibre mayor (20 o 22), cual seria el mas adecuado ???
Gracias.  Espero sus Consejos.


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

comburinda, en el tiempo que instalé camaras de seguridad la norma nos indicaba que debiamos colocar una batería tipo vrla de 12V con cada cámara y la alimentación era solo la carga de la batería , está debería tener un tiempo de autonomía de 12H como mínimo.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2012)

Capitanp

Justo en mi post anterior al tuyo le pedi la información precisa del consumo de cada cámara, antes de darle la información completa.
Vale tu aclaración ya que asi Comburinda nos dio más información/detalles. 






powerful dijo:


> ..... la norma nos indicaba que .....


Powerful es que Comburinda puede vivir en otro país que no tenga Normas al respecto ó puede ser un particular que hace su propia instalación dentro de su propiedad.
Pregunta antes que necesidades debe cumplir el en cuanto a Normas en su instalación, no tiremos datos que tal vez no puedan ser necesarios y/ó pueden confundir a quien pregunta.




Comburinda

Lo ideal si el Tubo Conduit no contiene en su interior otros conductores, es pasar (a tu conveniencia en cuanto a costos) un par de cables calibre AWG 20 (0.5 mm²) ú otro cable UTP que solo usarás para llevar la alimentación de 24V y donde podrás usar 4 para el Positivo y 4 para el Negativo de la fuente.



comburinda dijo:


> ..... y la fuente de 24 v podría ser de 1 amp.
> Gracias


La fuente de 1 A será chica ya que ambas cámaras consumen 1.05 A en total; lo ideal y con un buen margen de seguridad sería una fuente de 2 A ó 1.5 A.




comburinda dijo:


> ..... y comò haria los reguladores. ??? .....


Te adjunto un archivo en *.pdf con el esquema electrónico de los reguladores.
Ambos circuitos integrados LM7805 deben llevar un disipador de alumino, pero el correspondiente a la cámara PTZ que consume 700 mA puede quedar muy justo debido al pequeño margen de 300 mA que le restan a los 7805 antes de limitar su salida. Se le puede agregar algo pero seria preferible probar primero.

Cualquier duda que tengas no dudes de volcarla asi habrá siempre alguien que te ayude.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias JuanKa:
tome la decisión de pasar otro par de AWG 20 ya que mi conduit se encuentra solo con el UTP, por otra parte, tendré que encontrar todos los elementos necesarios para la construcción de mis reguladores.
Por ultimo soy instalador de mi propia sistema de seguridad, pero muy emprendedor y desde chico me caracterice por emprender todo tipo de trabajos, a esta fecha tengo 50 años,  soy mexicano. ampliamente agradecido por toda su colaboración un gran Saludo. y seguiré informando y preguntando cualquier duda.
Gracias.


----------



## J2C (May 1, 2012)

Comburinda

Mis expresiones anteriores se debieron a que la mayoría de las personas, y hablo en general, presuponen que quien pregunta algo también tiene estudios como nosotros y no se dan cuenta que muchas veces son personas emprendedoras y con la experiencia que les ha dado los años van preguntando lentamente para no cometer errores.

Espero que logres hacerlo funcionar de primera, solo toma los recaudos como has hecho hasta ahora y medir antes de conectar todo de una.

En este mismo Foro de Electrónica hay varios thread's de como armar reguladores pero ante alguna duda pregunta por este y vemos de buscarlo.



Suerte, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 1, 2012)

Una ves mas gracias por todo, no he tomado ningún comentario de mala forma sino al contrario ampliamente agradecido. por otro lado el día de hoy compre todos los implementos para armar mis reguladores, una ves mas GRACIAS:
en cuanto este armado posteo resultados.


----------



## comburinda (May 2, 2012)

Hola JuanKa: El día de hoy termine uno de los dos reguladores, lo probé con la cámara bullet, ademas de pasar un nuevo par AWG 20. me funciono muy bien para una cámara, aunque se calentó mucho la parte trasera del LM7812 prácticamente quemaba, lo desmonte de nuevo y mañana le pondré un disipador tendrá que ser algo pequeño ya que lo quiero meter en una caja condulet. Saludos sigo dando resultados.


----------



## J2C (May 3, 2012)

Comburinda

Te comente de la necesidad del disipador, pero la prueba por un par de minutos es valida para que tu veas las cosas (ej.: calor) y también puedas comprobar que funcione la cámara. 

Si los has probado sobre un escritorio es natural ya que la diferencia de tensión entre la fuente y la cámara (12V) se están disipando sobre la parte metálica del regulador, en cuanto coloques cada cosa en su lugar y tengas en el medio los 70 m de cable ya no será tanta la diferencia dado que caerá tensión sobre el cable pero siempre será necesario un disipador.

Tus referencias al conducto y al tipo de caja me hacen buscar que son, pero encuentro información. Este tipo de *Caja Condulet* si tuviese un área/zona bien plana en el interior te sirve de manera perfecta como disipador, solo teniendo el inconveniente del montaje del regulador ya cableado dado que este no necesita aislación en su TAB/Oreja Metálico.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 3, 2012)

Hola JuanKa: solo por cuestión informativa te envío una foto de la caja CONDULET y voy a intentar hacerlo como me indicas. Saludos y sigo informando.


----------



## J2C (May 3, 2012)

Comburinda

En mi post *#22* donde dice "*Caja Condulet*" si posicionas el mouse y haces click te deriva a un archivo con las especificaciones de las mismas que había encontrado en la web, dado que somos de países distintos y muchísimas veces se denominan de otra forma los materiales no queda otra que webear  .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 7, 2012)

Hola JuanKa:
Dandote mi reporte de como va el regulador, ya le coloque el dispersor de calor pero tengo un problema, primero conecte la cámara PTZ sola y al moverla se pierde la imagen y que cuando trato de mover le cuesta trabajo el moverse, no se que estará pasando????
Te anexo fotos del regulador con el dispersor y un pequeño video de como se comporta la cámara.   Saludos.
Edmundo


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2012)

Comburinda/Edmundo


comburinda dijo:


> Hola JuanKa:
> Dandote mi reporte de como va el regulador, .....


Nada de reportes, digamos que yo te ayudo un poco y tu me enseñas como es eso de la instalación de las CAM  !!!.





comburinda dijo:


> ..... ya le coloque el dispersor de calor .....


Basicamente digamos que esta bien, solo necesitas aislar al colocar todo en la Caja Condulet la parte que tiene conexiones para que no hagan cortocircuito e incluso el disipador hasta puede ir atornillado a la caja misma.
Por otro lado no llego a apreciar bien en ninguna foto pero es mejor que el disipador tenga contacto con toda la parte metálica del 7812, no solo son la aletita superior. Espero que entiendas a que me refiero.





comburinda dijo:


> ..... primero conecte la cámara PTZ sola y al moverla se pierde la imagen y que cuando trato de mover le cuesta trabajo el moverse, no se que estará pasando???? ....


*Opssssss*, cuando verificaste el consumo de corriente en cada cámara en tu post *#15*: *PTZ 12V y 700mA* estaba contemplado el movimiento de la misma?. Recien acabo de Googlear PTZ y vi como era la cámara e incluso en *Wikipedia* dice que posee movimientos que yo no los conocia, sino te lo hubiera preguntado más para no equivocarnos.
Si en esos 700mA no estaba contemplado el movimiento de la cámara me he quedado corto con las corrientes y por lo tanto con el regulador. No es tan grave por que aún tienes espacio dentro de la caja pero si has comprado la fuente de 24 V 2A tengo mis dudas que nos hayamos quedado cortos de corriente en la fuente cercana al DVR. 





comburinda dijo:


> ..... Te anexo fotos del regulador con el dispersor y un pequeño video de como se comporta la cámara. .....


Te agradezco la molestia y el tiempo que te has tomado por que de esta forma queda el tema con mucha información para el próximo que pregunte al respecto.

Me imagino que te ha quedado una instalación casi-casi profesional, *mis felicitaciones*   .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 7, 2012)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, entrando en tema los datos de consumo de la cámara los 700m a los obtuve de las especificaciones.

http://www.microclick.com.mx/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=127
http://www.microclick.com.mx/images/especificaciones/ptzx10.pdf

Con respecto a lo del disipador quedo bien claro, que toque toda la parte trasera del 7812, la fuente que ocupo si es de 24v a 2A pero....... tu diras si es la correcta.

y que bueno que este esfuerzo mutuo pueda servir para alguien mas y quede como documento de consulta. recibe un saludo y seguimos pendiente.


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2012)

Comburinda

Disculpa mi demora en responderte, pero hoy salí temprano de mi taller/casa a realizar compras de repuestos por la mañana.
Ya vi el folleto de la cámara y tiene los valores que manejamos para el cálculo del regulador, debería ser más explícita la información que proveen diferenciando la cámara y los motores (Pan y Tilt) que permiten los dos giros.

Yo presupongo que la falla en la imagén al mover la cámara se produce por variación/falta de energía (12V - 0.7A) al conjunto.

Ahora como detectamos cual es el problema exacto?.
No nos queda otra que empezar a realizar mediciones independientes, como hacerlas????.

Me doy cuenta que ya tienes instalada la PTZ y el Regulador y realmente es complicado medir la corriente en la entrada del regulador y la tensión de salida del mismo al mover la cámara desde el DVR.
También se podría medir, si aún no has instalado la Bullet, desde la zona del DVR y Fuente de 24V.
Que medir?, yo diria lo siguiente:
a-) Corriente solo con la cámara sin pedir movimientos de la misma.
b-) Corriente con la cámara y movimiento Tilt (arriba-abajo).
c-) Corriente con la cámara y movimiento Pan (girandola).

También si desmontas la cámara y el regulador (ó usas el otro regulador de la Bullet) y pruebas todo en la zona del DVR y Fuente de 24V es válido; decide tu como realizar las mediciones.

Antes de poder decir: que la fuente se ha quedado chica, que el regulador ha quedado chico, necesitaría realizes las mediciones y luego vemos como proceder para arreglar el problema presente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 8, 2012)

Ok JuanKa:

ya desmonte la cámara PTZ y solo por cuestión informativa, conecto la cámara al DVR a 1 mts. de distancia, con la fuente de 24v y 2A seguida del regulador conecto la cámara PTZ, 
1.- Mido voltaje en la entrada de la cámara después del regulador todo sin movimiento. 
2.- Después mido el voltaje con movimiento arriba-abajo.
3.- Por ultimo muevo la cámara girandola y aprovecho con el Zoom

dudas ??? 

1.- Si es correcto el lugar de la medición?
2.- Ocuparia solo medir el voltaje o tendría que medir Amperaje también.
3.- No corre riesgo la cámara conectada a la fuente de 24V 2A CON EL REGULADOR a 1 metro?
 Gracias. Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2012)

Comburinda


comburinda dijo:


> .... ya desmonte la cámara PTZ y solo por cuestión informativa, conecto la cámara al DVR a 1 mts. de distancia, con la fuente de 24v y 2A seguida del regulador conecto la cámara PTZ, .....
> dudas ???
> 
> 1.- Si es correcto el lugar de la medición?
> ...


Es correcta la forma de implementar la prueba mientras respetes el dibujo de tu post *#12* y que luego llevaste a la practica con el video que tomaste y colocaste en tu post *#25*.
En esas condiciones no corre ningún riesgo la cámara debido a que la alimentas con los 12V que te entrega el regulador, en todo caso notarás que toma más temperatura el regulador por que ahora no existe la caída de tensión que tiene la instalación real con los 55 metros de cable. 





comburinda dijo:


> ..... 1.- Mido voltaje en la entrada de la cámara después del regulador todo sin movimiento.
> ..... . . . . . .....
> 2.- Ocuparia solo medir el voltaje o tendría que medir Amperaje también. .....


Medir a la entrada de la cámara o a la salida del regulador es lo mismo, dado que tienes colocada muy poca longitud de cable entre ambos puntos y la caida de tensión seria despreciable.
Sería ideal medir voltage (tensión) y corriente en forma simultánea, desconozco si tienes dos multimetros pero en ultimo caso medir tensión y luego corriente en las mismas condiciones. 





comburinda dijo:


> .....
> 1.- Mido voltaje en la entrada de la cámara después del regulador todo sin movimiento.
> 2.- Después mido el voltaje con movimiento arriba-abajo.
> 3.- Por ultimo muevo la cámara girandola y aprovecho con el Zoom
> .....


Para yo poder hacerme bien la idea de que es lo que esta ocurriendo (no tengo esos equipos delante mio), necesitaría conocer los consumos en forma independiente.
Que quiero decir:
La función cámara esta siempre encendida [*A*].
Si le agrego el movimiento alrededor (*Pan*oramico) [*B*] sabre haciendo la diferencia B - A cual es el consumo del motor que realiza ese movimiento.
Luego al agregar el movimiento Arriba/Abajo (*Tilt*) [*C*] sabre haciendo la diferencia C - A cual es el consumo del motor que realiza este movimiento.
No se si para el Zoom tendrá un motor, pero en todo caso lo considero mínimo por que las cámaras fotográficas usan simples pilas que duran bastante.

Las mediciones de corriente me dan toda esa información y me permiten saber como encarar una modificación si llegase a ser necesaria, algo que supongo pero no quisiera tirar tiros al aire (espero entiendas el sentido de la frase).

En cambio las mediciones de tensión me indicarán que hay excesos de consumo de corriente pero no me darán precisión respecto al problema y como solucionarlo. Si me diran que el regulador se esta protegiendo y tal vez con el tiempo pueda dañarse.
Como las pruebas que estás realizando no son continuas no se dañara la cámara.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## comburinda (May 11, 2012)

Hola JuanKa:
Empiezo por pedir una disculpa por mi tardanza a la hora de contestar.

Por otro lado tengo buenas noticias, ya que estando haciendo mis pruebas me encontré que tenia un cable en par AWG 18 de la longitud que ocupaba, así que lo probé por fuera con todo como estaba y calculado fuente de 24v a 2A con regulador en el otro extremo, y cual fue mi sorpresa que funciono todo a la perfección tanto la cámara PTZ como la Bullet. así que quite el par AWG 20 y pase el AWG 18 y todo funciona a la perfección.

JuanKa en verdad te agradezco mucho toda las orientaciones que me hiciste, todas muy acertadas, estoy muy agradecido por compartir conmigo una pequeña parte de tus conocimientos y así ayudarme a resolver mis problemas como también a aprender un poco 
mas.
Queda esta información para alguien que en un futuro tenga este mismo problema o alguno similar. 
Recibe un gran Saludo desde Mexico.
Edmundo.


----------



## J2C (May 12, 2012)

Comburinda

Mis *FELICITACIONES* por lograr tu objetivo  .

Por otra parte y de acuerdo a la solución que empleaste el problema era ocasionado por el aumento de caída de tensión sobre los conductores de 55 m al aumentar el consumo motivado por los motores.

Al mover la PTZ y por el consumo de los motores la mayor caída de tensión en los cables provocaba que la tensión entre entrada y salida del 7812 fuera menor que los 3.5V que minimamente deben existir siempre.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

